# Iceland Hints and Tips



## Hector1970 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi All
I was thinking in 2015 of going to Iceland. I was looking for others advice and experience on Iceland.
I had a number of questions where I hope you might help.
A) recommended photographic tour companies
B) recommended time of year to travel
C) recommended places must have to visit
D) recommended gear to bring (any point in bringing a heavy 70-200mm
E) recommended clothing (just how cold can it be)
F) I don't eat fish - will I starve? 
G) any good suggestions / tips


----------



## jeanluc (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi

I was just there, and have been lucky enough to visit a couple times. You won't regret it. The scenery there is awesome.

I would recommend you go anytime from beginning of July-end of August. The light is great for many hours. Weather is a moving target; it changes often and you never know what you're going to get. You need to be very aware of it and have multiple plans in play each day.

As for where to go, it really depends on your time frame and interests. For the first time you go, I would recommend concentrating in the South; there is a LOT there that is close by. There are many good waterfalls, volcanic features, coastlines and canyons there. I can list specifics if you would like. i think this is better than trying to "see it all" in 7-10 days.

The warmest it has ever been in August (when I usually go) has been 62F....typical temps are about 10C or so. So no problem. It does rain a lot, so be ready for that.

For gear.......here's what I do.......5D3, 5D2 (backup), 24-70L, 16-35L, 70-300L, solid tripod, rain covers, ND filters, cable release, cleaning stuff, a few microfiber towels (your stuff will get wet), tools for when stuff breaks, card reader, MacBook air13, external hard drive.

Clothing.....Underarmour layers (base, shirt etc).......long johns, fleece and light waterproof windbreaker, light gloves, hat, hiking boots.

Food.........no problems. But fish is obviously a big part of the local scene.

There is a lot about out there going around yourself vs. photo tour/guide. I am lucky enough to have a friend there who is in the business, so I have a inside perspective. You can drive around the ring road yourself, but a LOT of what you want to see is off the beaten track and hard to find unless you know where it is and have the right vehicle.. Also, accomodations are often booked up way in advance, as it is a small country with a lot of tourists for its size. Lastly, you need to know how to read the weather and when to be where light wise for optimal shooting. Local knowledge is a great help.


----------



## svenk (Aug 18, 2014)

Hello,

I was in 2013 in iceland and I also found the landscapes amazing !

To amplify the informations from jeanluc :
A) I can't recommend it by my personal experience, but I found two photographers with great photos from Iceland.
They're offering Workshops on Iceland :
www.arcticphoto.is (photographer from Iceland)
www.erezmarom.com
B) July - August is indeed a good time. But in this period are the most tourists in Iceland.
C) my favorite places (of my tour) : Jökulsárlón, Gullfoss waterfall, area of Snæfellsnes
G) the costs for groceries are much higher than in europe (germany, where I come from)


----------



## jeanluc (Aug 19, 2014)

Interesting; my friend there knows the arcticimages guy and I have seen his work; he is an AMAZING photographer; if I could go there with him I would for sure.


----------

